# Feeding Amounts



## Curiosity (Apr 28, 2021)

Last year, I put up some questions about some health problems one of my mantises was having, and the answers I got led me to believe that I made some wildly off base assumptions when I initially determined how much to feed my pets. I assumed in 2017 that mantises probably needed to eat about daily. 

At what intervals should I feed a growing nymph, and how often should I feed a full-grown adult?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 29, 2021)

Whenever they are thin. I have told you this multiple times. I’ve personally seen european mantid’s appetites so I understand why you thought you needed to feed them every day. Just be careful, they will eat themselves to death..


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2021)

I feed all mine each day something. The nymphs every day and the adults some too. If in doubt about adults, give them something every other day, I dont know what you are feeding so I can't say how much.


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 29, 2021)

I was feeding the adults mealworms back when I had adults and will resume doing so once I have adults again. I used all sorts of stuff for nymph food.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MantisMart (Apr 30, 2021)

Feeding everyday risks overfeeding. Dont do this. Feed by abdomen size like @MrGhostMantissaid. You can tell by how thin/thic there abdomen is.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2021)

Do not feed daily unless absolutely necessary. Feed by abdomen size as MantisMart and Ghostie said.  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Apr 30, 2021)

And what stuff are you feeding exactly? You cant just feed whatever. Certain things aren't great for feeding


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 30, 2021)

MantisMart said:


> And what stuff are you feeding exactly? You cant just feed whatever. Certain things aren't great for feeding


They said mealworms.


----------



## MantisMart (Apr 30, 2021)

talking bout the nymphs dumb dumb


----------



## Curiosity (May 3, 2021)

Well, with the nymphs, kind of whatever's handy. . . I've tried using red spider mites and aphids for the smallest ones (they seemed scared of the aphids) and moths and ants for the older ones. I'm guessing if anything on that list is likely to be a problem, it's the ants?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 4, 2021)

Curiosity said:


> Well, with the nymphs, kind of whatever's handy. . . I've tried using red spider mites and aphids for the smallest ones (they seemed scared of the aphids) and moths and ants for the older ones. I'm guessing if anything on that list is likely to be a problem, it's the ants?


Ants are not a good prey source as they can secrete toxins and they have very strong bites. Make sure you get your prey where there are no pesticides or it could be dangerous to your mantids.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Curiosity (May 4, 2021)

I was using the ants we've had invading our kitchen for years now. We don't have any ant poison down (it was supremely ineffective when we did). I'd be more concerned about the moths in that regard. . . This year though I can probably just start feeding them mealworms once they're big enough for moths.


----------



## MantisMart (May 4, 2021)

just get fruit flies. I understand that you have easy access the ants, but they are very bad feeders. Just because you have gotten lucky thus far doesn't mean it will continue that way.


----------



## Curiosity (May 5, 2021)

Okay.


----------

